# Rabies vaccine-which kind to buy?



## L3thatsme (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm curious which kind of rabbies vaccine to get from Jeffers for my Nigerian Dwarf wethers....  There are 2 options:

1)  Rabvac 3 and Rabvac 3 TF, Ft Dodge, Rabies Vaccine (KV) Feline Cell Line Origin

2)  Nobivac 3-Rabies, Rabies Vaccine, Killed Virus (KV), For immunization of cattle, sheep, healthy dogs and cats against Rabies. 3 year protection. 

If anybody could give me some direction, it would be helpful!

Thanks so much in advance...
Laura


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what state you're in, but in most states, it is illegal to give your own animal a rabies vaccination, and if you do, it won't be recognized. Better just to have a vet do it IMHO.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what state you're in, but in most states, it is illegal to give your own animal a rabies vaccination, and if you do, it won't be recognized. Better just to have a vet do it IMHO.


Agreed.

You need to talk to your vet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

Most people don't give their livestock a rabies shot so I would talk to local goat breeders and your vet (if they know goats) to find out if it is needed in your area.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 17, 2011)

It's illegal to have it shipped to most states and won't be recognized by any if the owner gives the vaccine. There is no way to prove you gave it to a specific animal (unless a vet gives it). The only way to test for rabies is to kill the suspect animal and send it's skull to the state lab to have brain tissue tested. The state will not hesitate to kill and test any animal it suspects may have been bitten by a rabid animal and has no proof of vaccine.

Donna


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Most people don't give their livestock a rabies shot so I would talk to local goat breeders and your vet (if they know goats) to find out if it is needed in your area.


OSU's extension vet, Dr. Shulaw, says that it's actually recommended in states Pennsylvania and eastward due to raccoon rabies.  Ohio is waging a war to keep it out of our state.  He stated that if we lose that war then it could become a recommendation here as well.

BUT in almost every state (if not all) it is ILLEGAL to give the injection if you're not a vet.  In Ohio, you can order it / buy it but you cannot administer it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't speak for dogs or cats but I know of alpaca breeders in Ohio who give their alpacas rabies shot and it was not a problem. So livestock may be considered different than dogs and cats. Or maybe people don't care about owners giving it to alpacas.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't believe they're considered any different where the law is concerned.  Like I said it's legal to buy it but illegal to inject it.  Some people may not care and I guess as long as it never comes out that they gave the injections themselves then they won't get into trouble.

Personally unless it becomes a problem in our state I'm not worried about it.  But if ever it does then I'll just have my vet do it and stay within the law


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 17, 2011)

I have my vet handle it.  Then I have a certified copy of it being done if ever needed.


----------

